
Cost-effective method of extracting uranium from seawater - mkempe
https://newatlas.com/nuclear-uranium-seawater-fibers/55033/
======
carapace
This is huge. So huge I am having trouble believing it.

We can stop burning oil, et. al.

We can clean the CO2 out of the air!

Rockets! Atomic power means _you_ can go to the Moon. Heck anywhere in the
Solar system.

I'm losing it. Can I get a reality check? Did history just change?

~~~
kardos
> that analysis shows that seawater extraction could be competitive with land
> mining at present prices.

Price of uranium isn't really the main impediment to more nuclear deployments.
Rather its politics and safety concerns etc. So I'd speculate that discovering
another (big) uranium mine that costs the same as current mines won't make a
lot of difference to nuclear countries.

That said, it could enable all non-landlocked countries to mine it from the
ocean. That could change things.

